# Antec Earthwatts 750w not enough power for my build?



## azniza (Feb 12, 2011)

I just upgraded my computer GPU, RAM,CPU cooler and PSU but I'm having a hard time getting it to run. First off this is my new setup.

P35 DS3R Motherboard
Q6600 Core to Quad
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr
4 GB G.Skill DDR800 PC6400
Antec Earthwatts 750w PSU
Antec 900 Case
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus
lg dvd/cd combo drive
500 gb western digital HDD
Asus VG236H 23" 3D 120Hz Moniter

I turned my computer on and it worked fine. I updated to new GPU driver from my old 8800 GTS 512mb driver successfully and restarted. It restarted fine and everything was running perfectly. I then tried to play some 3D games and about 5 mins into the game the computer shut down. Now my computer wont turn on. When I press the power it turns on for a split second and turns off real quick. I put my old GPU in and it worked fine. Could it be that my GPU is fried or is it my PSU thats not powerful enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You say you changed the cpu cooler? Whats the cpu temp at idle and under load?

As for the power supply 750 watts is enough , but an antec earthwatts isn't a very good power supply at all. Antec DID makes some good power supplies in he day , but now they're just not very good quality anymore. It's most likely isn't your current problem , but it should be changed to a better unit. Orit will become a problem.


----------



## azniza (Feb 12, 2011)

are you saying my new GPU is fried?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

No I don't believe I said that. I think I asked what your cpu's temps were and said your power supply isn't very good quality.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Your problem may be that your PSU only supplies 25 A on a single 12 V rail yet the card requires 30 A.

"Minimum 500W or greater system power supply (with a minimum 12V current rating of 30A)" -- MSI

"[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]" -- Antec


----------



## azniza (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow I didn't notice that. Thank you so much for spotting that out. I hope that is the problem and none of my hardware fried on me. I can't believe I paid $130 for a PSU and it's not strong enough. Thanks again for your help and I will try a stronger PSU and see if it helps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Antec PSU are inconsistent in quality and reliability.
Look for SeaSonic-Corsair-XFX Black Edition for a reliable top quality PSU.


----------



## azniza (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright well I got a new Corsair HX750W I installed all the cables and started it up but nothing happens. I get a bit of spin on the PSU but no power or anything.
I took the GTX 560 Ti out and installed my old 8800 gts 512mb and it boots and runs fine. But after a few minutes I get a No DVI signal. 

Could it be that I fried my GTX 560ti? As I said earlier it worked for 5 mins with the Antec EW 750w, updated drivers and crashed while playing 3D game and now can't get it run even with my Corsair HX750. Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It may very well be the video card itself, in fact with that Corsair in there, it lends itself to that possibility. I would RMA that card or even see if it works in another unit that maybe a friend has so you can test it that way.

I don't know where you purchased the Antec PSU from, but it might be well worth it to try to take it back. While it may have not been the issue in the first place, the Corsair is much better, so might as well keep the best and send back the rest. Most good companies will let you do that and that would save you some bucks.


----------



## azniza (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for you advice. I purchased all the parts from Directcanada.com and hopefully they will accept the RMA. It's going to be a pain having to ship it and waiting for the refund. Next time I'm buying locally. Thanks again.


----------

